# See kadriver play Stairway to Heaven on guitar



## kadriver (Dec 22, 2016)

Here's a little rock band that I have the privilege of being part of - called Two Common.

From the left is kadriver on the guitar (in the back ground), then my daughter, Lisa on flute, the singer is Mike, and the bass player is my son-in-law, Randy.

My daughter has a flute performance degree from The College of Charleston. She's an RN at the Medical University and plays professional flute with the North Charleston Symphony Orchestra. As you can imagine, I'm very proud of her.

Make sure and listen to Lisa play the guitar solo for this song on her flute - she nails it!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_S6guAz-e4

Thank you,

kadriver


----------



## nickvc (Dec 22, 2016)

I used to see Robert Plant fairly regularly and my partner knew him fairly well, I'm sure he would be impressed with your take on one of the bands classics.


----------



## UncleBenBen (Dec 22, 2016)

Very nice, kadriver! 

I would have a blast with your daughter sitting in on one of our jam sessions. I bet she could really throw down on some Jethro Tull. 8)


----------



## Findm-Keepm (Dec 22, 2016)

Is there anything you _can't _do? :wink: 

Awesome rendition.


----------



## Tndavid (Dec 22, 2016)

The man, the myth, the legend!!! Nice to put a face with the name. Thanks for sharing Kevin!! Nice job on the song as well


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Dec 22, 2016)

Killed it!

Very awesome take on a classic song.

I myself love cover bands (so long as they are good), and when it's karaoke night for me n the misses, I only like to do classic rock or 80s songs... Maybe some Bush, or Nirvana, or Beatles... Man... It's been too long since our last date-night... I'm missing me some good ol singin'.

Thank you for sharing, your daughter is quite talented.(as well as the rest of your band)


----------



## kadriver (Dec 24, 2016)

UncleBenBen said:


> Very nice, kadriver!
> 
> I would have a blast with your daughter sitting in on one of our jam sessions. I bet she could really throw down on some Jethro Tull. 8)



Go to our Facebook page "Two Common" - someone posted a video shot at one of our gigs playing "Locomotive Breath" by Jethro Tull. She plays the solo note for note!


----------



## UncleBenBen (Dec 24, 2016)

kadriver said:


> UncleBenBen said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice, kadriver!
> ...



I guess I will finally have to start a Facebook account. I really want to see that!! It's one of my favorite Tull songs.


----------

